# new additions overstocked tank, cloudy water?



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

So i recently bought 5 new fish for my 20 gal tank in addition to my 4 tiger barbs, 3 red minors that I had. I had bought 1 blue gourami, 1 cherry barb, 1 pl*co, and 2 red chromides. after putting the new fish in, the water got cloudy, of course, so I decided to try the stuff they sell to get rid of cloudiness first. it worked for a day, and then it went right back to cloudy. I put the filter back in and it cleared some, but not as much...and that's how it was till last night. Last night I went back to the lfs to return the two cichlids because I was told they might cause trouble with my tank and I was worried, and I forget my reciept and am only able to do a fish exchange. So i come home with 3 albino tiger barbs...more bioload that I didn't want but had no option about.

I did a water change (about 25% or more) before putting the newbies in, but to no avail, as this morning the water was cloudier than ever. 

i think this is the filter I've got, it's about a couple months old. I also have another different one. Would putting two filters in help?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Mari said:


> I put the filter back in and it cleared some,.
> 
> Did you take the filter off the aquarium for a while?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

not sure what the cloudy ness is, what color does it appear? white usually is bacteria bloom, and green is usually algae, other colors may be other problems, how does it appear, and another filter might not help this particular problem, but it will help your tank overall, especially if you think its over stocked.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you use a water vaccume? Because mine is never cloudy and never has been because i use one.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, I took the carbon cartridge out of the actual filter when i put in the stuff that gets rid of the cloudiness, per the instructions. the cloudiness seems to be whitish colored, so it might be a bacterial bloom. it isn't algae, I have seen that cloudiness before in my other tank. When I did the water change I used one of those hose vaccum things...and it didn't make much of a difference. I called my house today (I am at work) and asked if it looked any more or less cloudy and they said it was less cloudy than this afternoon...

I think it might settle down...but if you guys think its still a good idea to keep two filters there i can do that. The only issue is that I think one of the filters is only good for a 15 gal tank, not 20. The one on there now...the Whisper, is good for the 20. but I figure with two in there they should be alright, no? especially since the other is just for added help because of the overstock...

anyhow thanks again guys...hopefully I won't have to post with any problems anytime soon, and maybe I will be able to snatch a good picture as well to put on here. 

thanks again


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

You really only have to make sure that one of the filters is good enough for the size of your tank. Anything else you have hooked up is just helping it out.

I don't think I would take the filter out anymore though. From the looks of things you seem to be doing pretty well. Just keep at it and eventually everythign will balance out. Good luck.


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think it would be a good idea if you had another filter system just for the bio-load that you have. It is recommeded that you have a size or two bigger for the size tank that a person has. Just for that reason.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I would say use both filters since your tank is a bit overcrowded.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Read Ron v's post about cycling, I believe you did too much too soon. An extra filter will not help this, a product like biospira would though, or stability.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Zildjian-Man said:


> Do you use a water vaccume? Because mine is never cloudy and never has been because i use one.


One is not in deirect relation to the other. I never vaccum my gravel. Water cleaner than most.

Ron's post will help. I would keep both filters on their. It should clear up once the tank has finished cycling.


----------

